# Fiber Funnies Our Spouses say..Please add?



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Fiber Friends! My hubby says the silliest things sometimes..I thought it would be fun to post what they say...whether that be the Missus or the Mister or the Youngins...

I am in the room working on fiber...I hear hubby just yelling like its a panic...

"Romy, it is snowing on your fleece!"

I laugh and go bring it in, was trying to dry it some outdoors...never mind back on the washer and dryer it goes. He was genuinely worried they would be ruined??? Huh?

I ask my son if he minds me cleaning raw fleece in the bathroom/laundry room....

"No Mom, it just smells like Bag Balm to me!"

When hubby is annoyed and I am CROCHETING...No matter how many times I tell him what it is called...

"Oh Romy go back to your knitting."

He went outdoors to have a smoke..a young mans habit he is revisiting at this time in his life...groan....

"Romy, where do I sit, on Dead Sheep?" He was referring to the clean fleece drying on the deck again. 

I explain to him that these sheep are sheared twice a year and they don't kill them....He was raised in the city with no exposure to farms or the traditions and way folks live on them. 

He then says..."Oh I just bet they found a dead one out in the field and took the fleece off!"

Hubby on home canning:

"Why on earth would you spend all those hours canning when I can just go buy that at the store?"

After living on an island for 7 years....

"Did you bring any of your jelly with us?" I miss the food you made on the island.....gee you think? My boys...."I sure miss that apple sauce!" Meanwhile I had been canning about 100 jars of just that a year.

Now please add some funnies your family member say!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The other night I was looking at pictures of antique dresses and found one I liked. Asked Philip what he thought of it and he said "Fuzzy pink tree fungus! "
It was made of yellow satin.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

What he said: "that sure is a lot of yarn in there (spare room)"
What he was thinking: "do we need all that yarn?"
What I'm thinking: "I hope he doesn't look in the closet."


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

"Do we really need a yak?"


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When I get a package with a NE postmark, "your socks are here, some assembly required,"


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

We were watching a show and I decided to rest my hands, turned off the light I keep expecting . Within a half hour I got up and turned on the light.... Hubby replies with "Are you going back to work?" I wasn't aware that crocheting was considered work. "Your hands really are amazing, they work all day!" The reason these comments are funny and cute is that he used to refer to me as "playing with yarn" He didn't say a word about the clean fleece on the end of our table, which I am still picking and spinning. 

He has said nothing about my yarn bins and bags, which also contain roving. I keep expecting him to ask me where our clothes will fit soon. Lol I need to put a set of shelves in there but my bins were free..


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

When a package comes addressed to me my daughter automatically says, "more weaving stuff?"


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Anytime a box comes in the mail, the first thing dh says is, "You ordered MORE yarn, fleece, whatever?"
LOL, the joke was on him last week, when he started to go on about all the fiber I have as he was opening the box, and it was a part for HIS smoker that I had ordered for him! LOL!:catfight:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

well, considering the fact that my husband is a habitual order-er and ANYTHING that comes in the mail is much more likely to be for him...when something DOES come for me, he is completely understanding and accepting. :grin: 

This weekend he ordered something that has been his "Holy Grail" for several years now. 

A replica Browning .50 machine gun for his 1953 military Willy's.  He drew out LOTS of deposits he had made in my *"Love Account"* *for this one! 

uhm

yea

so, I am overdue for buying a new spinning wheel. :teehee: Just sayin'... I have some catching up to do! 


For more information on "Love Deposits" - see http://www.amazon.com/Fall-Love-Stay-Willard-Harley/dp/0800717937 .


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Philip got a new rifle this fall. I got two spinning wheels.


----------



## misslilo86 (Jan 18, 2015)

My husband said that most women would swoon to jewelry or flowers when it comes to romance! But I swoon when it comes to sheep or alpaca! If loving anything yo do with fiber art is wrong... Then baby, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, this is all too funny. 

WIHH - what kind of wheel are you going to get next??? 

So, I am not married so I don't have any spousal funnies. I did have a co-worker say, "You bought another wheel? Why??? What do you need another wheel for?" I looked at him like he was an alien from space, speaking star-language I couldn't comprehend. Why? Why? There is no "why." He looked at me with such puzzlement that I started to laugh. I got the giggles and couldn't help it. Another co-worker walked by and asked what was going on and then said, "Oh, wait. She must have bought another wheel or spinning thing or something sharp and pointy that you use to turn string into things. I know someone else who has the same disease. If you're thinking of an intervention, don't bother. It won't help."


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It won't help!! :rotfl:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:hysterical::hysterical:
Too Funny Kas!
My DD shared this on my FB, it seems so appropriate here.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Whenever I get a package in the mail or I bring home a bag or bundle of yarn or fibers my animals all gerber around with great excitement . Yea I don't have a spouse to worry with. I'm trying to figure out if my animals are excited because they think I brought home another rescue animal or some other thing for them to play with. :umno:


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

I don't have a DH, but I told my brother about the reaction to getting a new wheel. His reaction...."but each wheel does fiber differently, just like having different size wrenches when working on cars"

Jacki


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Smart brother!


----------



## BrownYaks (Mar 6, 2013)

lexierowsell said:


> "Do we really need a yak?"


You do you really do.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Tonight I told hubby all I want for Valentines Day is a fleece when he gets paid. He smiled and said "Sure. Happy Valentines Day!" Nevermind the fact that I have all this fleece I'm still working on and he didn't say a word! This Icelantic fleece is so fluffy. I took some time off of that to salvage three skeins of black thick mohair of a 99 cent sweater. I also had a few orders to fill. But the fleece.....is everywhere, some of its on the dining room table at the end, the harder vm stuff is on my dryer, the rest is in a bin and bags in the bedroom. He did ask what he was supposed to do with what was on the bed....it was in containers I must admit. All in all he is adjusting to it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was out with hubby picking up our older son from his fancy restaurant job and then dropping him off at band practice....it just so happens I was given this gift certificate from a friend to a yarn/coffee shop. It was quite extensive with selections..you could easily get lost in there.  Then I made my selections and yes, I went to the bargain bin. I was asked if I wanted my skein spun into a ball? I told her that was ok, I can work from a skein. Hubby said "why not?" So I walked back over and asked her if that was ok...she smiled...then she used a hand winding yarn ball spinner....that was cool! 

I told hubby I would like to find a group to meet up with to craft once in a while here. They have a group in the store but it is pretty far from me here. So Rick says, "look it up online at www.meetup.com. Just find one that serves beer". So I looked it up per his suggestion on meetup.com and lo and behold....there is one in March at a brew pub...need I say, I don't drink beer? So I told him I found one at a brew pub and he responds with "Sure I will learn how to crochet!"


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What fun Romy! When I first moved from Minneapolis to northern Minnesota I didnt know a soul. I was starving for fellow fiber people. I knit in publich when i could and found people that way. There were no groups or guilds in the area, I would have had to go south to where WIHH lives or north to where I later moved, both were at least an hour away. So I formed my own group, it was a lot of fun.

I hope you have a great time with your new found friends. I was told about a brewery/pub here that has a group that meets up too. I'll have to find them and go.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I tossed too many skeins (24 of them) into a vat of indigo and didn't stir it and each and every skein came out with a big white spot on it. Nice soft indigo blue on all but one area and since the skeins were pretty long ones, I'd doubled them up when dying them so the big white spot was actually in two places on each skein. Arrgh! 

So I was getting ready to redye them last weekend since the indigo is in bloom again so it would make nice dye. And hubby says, "don't do that, the colors are lovely just like they are!". I'm thinking, eeuwe! But just to make him happy, I reskein one skein so the white spot gets all mixed in. Wow! Lovely, heathery variegated light indigo blue yarn. Whoda thunk it? And how did he know anyway? Generally he's not into color or style or anything, he's generally a function over form kinda guy any day of the week.

He does call all the fleeces in the attic "insulation" and doesn't seem to mind how many there are. But I don't count his chainsaws or keep track of how many cars he has, so he doesn't count my sewing machines or spinning wheels so it's all good.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Last night I was working on picking and spinning again. Hubby was watching a show, as I got up, he cracked a smile and said "You are my little playboy bunny!" I turned laughing and asked him what did that mean. He says "look at the ball of fluff sticking to your back side!" Ok that was pretty funny to me, hope this was ok to post. He has become suddenly very understanding of my fiber and compliments the skeins emerging, up to 17 now.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hubby walks in after working and had to move my spindle and pink fluff off the big chair to sit down. He says not a word...then I start dinner and come into the living area to move my lavender dyed fleece, he says "You know we have purple sheep all over the house!" My son asked me to look something up for him which I had done previously, I reassured him I had read this completely..hubby responds with "Mom has already scheduled her evening." Which is how he referred to my crafting while they all watch TV, I go into our bedroom to work on my stuff. When I join him later for one show, I bring something to occupy my hands.


----------

